

Ask HN: Any chances to eventually relocate to US if working remotely? - alptrv

Hi HN.<p>I have an offer from a local (Russian) company with headquarters in the Silicon Valley, they offer trips and working on site, they may relocate their best employees to the USA. But I was also thinking about working remotely for US companies, and the question is - given that firms hire remote workers to reduce costs is there any chances to eventually relocate to the USA?<p>Are there any success stories when someone started working remotely and then got an H1B Visa?
======
kellros
Good question. I reckon it will depend on the company you will be doing work
for. If it's a tech startup that hires you as a freelancer and later want to
hire you full time - then yes. Most other companies, probably not.

My motto generally is, don't bet the bank on anything. A lot of people and
companies try to bargain with you by quoting chance - 99.9% to their own
benefit and greatly at your loss if it doesn't pan out. (They try to make you
take on more risk than them, even though they will profit a lot more if
whatever pans out)

Simply put, do the job for the jobs' sake and keep people/companies
accountable to promises they've made. If it's not a promise, then it's
probably mumbo jumbo.

------
logn
Just my experience: I knew one worker in China brought to the US because of
exceptional skill. And I know one who came on a student visa and the company
later sponsored an H1B.

------
bartonfink
Not to piggyback, but I'd like to ask the same ? for companies in New Zealand
or Australia who'd hire an American dev who wanted to relocate down there
(eventually).

